# Drake redhead/drake canvasback



## rip18

Here is a pic that will help me remember the differences between a drake redhead & a drake canvasback better.

The redhead has a blueish bill with a black tip, a yellow eye, a gray back, and a more rounded head profile.

The canvasback has a black bill, a red eye, a white back, and an triangular head profile.

I got a couple of frames with a redhead, canvasback, & lesser scaup lined up (all drakes), but either missed depth of field or didn't hold the camera steady enough to pull the shot off (some of both are evident).

Nikon D70, Nikkor 400 mm, f/14.0, 1/200th second, ISO 200, beanbag, cropped to about 70% of frame.


----------



## DRB1313

Great capture of two Sho-Nuff Trophies.


----------



## FERAL ONE

that is a great comparison shot !!! looks like a duck stamp!!!


----------



## jason308

Dang!!!!  Great work Rip!!!  That shot or both those drakes would look great on the wall!!!!!


----------



## Hoss

Great photo to illustrate the difference (not to mention being a great shot in its own right).  Thanks for sharing the shot.

Hoss


----------



## leo

*That's a neat pic*

easy to see the differences in it ...

Thanks for sharing this with us


----------

